# Anschaffung einer neuen kompakten Digitalkamera



## Flo<H> (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!
Ich muss mir demnächst leider eine neue Digitalkamera kaufen, da bei meiner alten das Objektiv kaputt ist (fährt nicht mehr raus). 
Deswegen bin ich gerade auf der Suche und benötige eure Hilfe.
Also ersteinmal was ich haben will. Eine kompakte Digitalkamera, die man überahll mitnehmen kann. Fotografiert wird viel beim Sport (Skifahren, MTB, ...). Ab und zu Parties. 
Das heißt sie sollte einigermaßen stabil sein, kurze Auslösezeiten haben und einen möglichst guten Blitz haben. Wobei letzteres bei einer Kompakten natürlich nicht so einfach ist.
Preis könnte ich mir so um die 200 Euro vorstellen. 

Bisher hatte ich eine Casio Exilim Z40, mit der ich sehr zufrieden war. Meiner Meinung nach super Bilder, schnelle Auslösung und man konnte auch nachts relativ gute Bilder machen. 
Von daher wäre ich einer Exilim nicht abgeneigt, kenn mich da aber bei den aktuellen Modellen nicht aus. 
Außerdem hab noch die Samsung NV8 gesehen, die mir bisher auch recht gut gefällt. 

Also ich freu mich über jeden Vorschlag 
mfg flo


----------



## zerix (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir diese gekauft und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser.

*PANASONIC Lumix DMC-FX30*


MFG

zEriX


----------



## MaNa (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann zwar nicht vergleichen, bin aber mit meiner Excilim V7 recht zufrieden. Die Bildqualität passt bei annehmlichen Lichtverhältnissen und außerdem lassen sich Blende und Verschlusszeit explizit regeln. Kostenpunkt liegt bei ca. 150 bis 160€.


----------



## darkframe (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
wir haben uns dieses Jahr die Canon Ixus 950 IS angeschafft, weil's dazu auch ein Unterwassergehäuse gibt 

Die kostet allerdings etwas mehr als 200,-€, aber aus unserer Sicht hat sich die Ausgabe gelohnt.


----------



## Flo<H> (18. Dezember 2007)

Unterwassergehäuse hört sich schon toll an, aber die ist mir leider zu teuer 
Bin noch immer am Suchen, aber irgendwie hab ich die passende noch nicht gefunden. Von der Casio Exilim EX-Z600 habe ich jetzt viel Gutes gelesen, aber die ist dafür nicht mehr gerade die Neuste. Und der Nachfolger (Exilim EX-Z700) soll nicht mehr so gut sein...

Ich glaube man sieht schon dass es mich wieder Richtung Casio zieht.  Hab da mit meiner Z40 super Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------

